# Festplatte zu kalt ?



## Cionara (23. Juni 2009)

Tagchen

Ich hab zwei Festplatten im Rechner, einmal meine normale und dann noch eine zweite auf der nur Medien lagern.

Da die zweite kaum benutzt wird aber den gleichen Luftzug wie meine andere abbekommt hat sie meist eine Temperatur von 18-20°C.

Ist das zu kalt ?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (23. Juni 2009)

Jap eine zu niedrige Temp wirkt sich negativ auf die Lebensdauer aus. Statistiken zeigen das Platten am längsten leben wenn die HDD`s 30-40° haben. Bis 25° würde ich noch als unbedenklich ansehen, aber 18-20° ist wirklich zu niedrig


----------



## Lexx (23. Juni 2009)

Ähm.. welche Statistiken (Mehrzahl?) sind das.. ?
Also das halte ich für puren Unfug.

Auf meinen F1 steht: Temp operating 0-60°C
Die werden auch nie wärmer als 20-25 Grad. 
Ausgefallen ist wegen dem noch keine einzige..

Momentan sogar nur 18°, weils in Wien recht kühl ist 
und ich das Fenster offen habe und sie nichts zu tun haben..


----------



## Bioschnitzel (23. Juni 2009)

Das stand sogar mal in der PCGH. Der HDD-Temp-wahn ist einfach nur unsinn, ne HDD muss man eigentlich nicht kühlen. Zu heiß sollte sie natürlich nicht werden. 

Eine HDD ist ein mechanisches Gerät, da spielt Temperatur eine große Rolle. 

Eine HDD sollte immer eine gesunde Laufwärme haben. 

Gruß


----------



## boehmer_dce (23. Juni 2009)

Macht das wirklich was aus? 18 Grad? Unter 10 Grad sehe ich ein, aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass darunter die Lebensdauer leidet (bei nahezu 20 Grad..).


----------



## Bioschnitzel (23. Juni 2009)

Ich zitiere mal: 



> Laut dieser Googlestudie liegt die optimale Temperatur zwischen 35-45°C, ganz schlecht sind Temperaturen <30°C !
> 
> Bislang galt ja oft: Je kühler desto besser. Laut Google brauchen HDDs aber (wie Autos  ) eine Mindesttemperatur, um möglichst ausfallfrei zu laufen. Selbst bei 50° steigt die Fehlerrate nur relativ geringfügig an.
> 
> Fazit (nach Google): Möglichst schnell mind. 35 Grad erreichen, besser 40, und diese Temperatur dann halten. Falls die HD-Lüftung "zu gut" sein sollte: unbedingt runterregeln...



Kaum einer wird mehr Festplatten haben als Google


----------



## boehmer_dce (23. Juni 2009)

OK, ich bin überzeugt. 
Dann sollte ich was ändern.

Meine Samsung HD322 zeigt dauerhafte ~ 22 Grad an...


----------



## tobi757 (23. Juni 2009)

Also meine Platten haben immer nur 20°C und die halten auch schon ewig  

Hab ne alte 80GB Seagate  Platte die immer bei 25C° lief und die ist 7 Jahre alt


----------



## mr_sleeve (23. Juni 2009)

du kannst sie ja in den Backofen stecken


----------



## Bioschnitzel (23. Juni 2009)

tobi757 schrieb:


> Also meine Platten haben immer nur 20°C und die halten auch schon ewig
> 
> Hab ne alte 80GB Seagate  Platte die immer bei 25C° lief und die ist 7 Jahre alt


 

Das ist auch eine Statistik, ist natürlich klar das nicht zu 100% alle Platten ausfallen die mit dieser Temp laufen. Aber dennoch zeigt sie das eine Platte am besten bei kuscheligen 35-40° läuft


----------



## Phil_5 (23. Juni 2009)

gut, ich verkauf dan Heizspulen für HDD's für die optimale Starttemperatur  wer schliest sich an ?

Ich kann mich an eine andere Statistik erinnern die zeigt das bei niedrigeren Temperaturen die Fehlerhäuffigkeit sinkt. Ich weis jetzt nur nicht mehr was als unteres Limit Verwendung fand. Stand mal inner PCGH.


----------



## tobi757 (23. Juni 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Das ist auch eine Statistik, ist natürlich klar das nicht zu 100% alle Platten ausfallen die mit dieser Temp laufen. Aber dennoch zeigt sie das eine Platte am besten bei kuscheligen 35-40° läuft



Die ganze andere Hardware sollte ja eher kühler sein, daher ist es mir relativ egal. Nur wegen den Festplatten will ich ja nicht mit anderer Hardware Probleme kriegen


----------



## Hackslash (23. Juni 2009)

Wer behauptet denn so einen Unfug?
Kalte Fesplatten sind also schlecht? aha....
Ganz klar ... ich würde mal sagen solange es nicht <5 °C bzw. Gefrierpunkt ist, ist es scheiss egal... über 45 °C würde ich sagen ist nicht mehr so gesund.
Aber zu kalt halte ich für Bullshit.

mfg


----------



## p00nage (23. Juni 2009)

Hackslash schrieb:


> Wer behauptet denn so einen Unfug?
> Kalte Fesplatten sind also schlecht? aha....
> Ganz klar ... ich würde mal sagen solange es nicht <5 °C bzw. Gefrierpunkt ist, ist es scheiss egal... über 45 °C würde ich sagen ist nicht mehr so gesund.
> Aber zu kalt halte ich für Bullshit.
> ...




die festplatten ist ein bewegtes mechanisches teil wie zb auch nen auto motor und der sollte auch erst warm gefahren werden damit die lebensdauer steigt und nicht gleich im kalten zustand getreten werden  und die festplatten sind dazu analog weil durch das extreme kühlen wirkst du dem entgegen


----------



## mr_sleeve (23. Juni 2009)

ach kauf dir einfach 2 SSDs und die Sache is gegessen  (die sind ja auch so Preiswert )


----------



## tonyx86 (23. Juni 2009)

also meine f1 hat auch nur 22°, und das als systemplatte

wer dankt dass sie eine bestimmte betriebstemperatur brauchen, sollte mir mal verraten was man gegen eine zu kalte platte unternehmen soll???
willst du vielleicht einen lüfter so drehen dass er die abwärme von der gpu auf die hdd leitet?


----------



## Phil_5 (23. Juni 2009)

tonyx86 schrieb:


> wer dankt dass sie eine bestimmte betriebstemperatur brauchen, sollte mir mal verraten was man gegen eine zu kalte platte unternehmen soll???
> willst du vielleicht einen lüfter so drehen dass er die abwärme von der gpu auf die hdd leitet?




Heizwendeln  Könnte man kombinieren mit 5.25" Erweiterung und HotSwap Funktion  <-- Marktlücke


----------



## ghostadmin (23. Juni 2009)

@tonyx86
Was man dagegen tun kann?
Lüfter abstellen, die HDDs oben im Case anbringen, ein Peltierelement drauf anbringen etc....


----------



## riedochs (23. Juni 2009)

Ich kühle siet Jahren keine Festplatten mehr und muss sagen das meine Ausfallrate doch gefallen ist. Extremes Beispiel: Von den zig IBM DTLA (Auch bekannt als Death Star Serie) haben komischerweise nur die lange gelebt (die letzte ist nach 7 Jahren verstorben) die nie gekühlt wurden. Die Platte hatte immer so um die 50 Grad. Die gekühlten sind reihenweise gestorben.


----------



## Cionara (23. Juni 2009)

Also schonmal danke für die vielen Infos 
Werde die eine Platte einfach aus dem belüfteten Käfig nehmen und woanders hinklemmen dann passt das 

Die andre ist mit um die 35°C ja in Ordnung.


----------

